# Closure of cutaneous vesicostomy



## plarabee (Aug 31, 2012)

Hello - has anyone else coded one of these?  The physician did a cysto with destruction of posterior valves and then reversed the patient's cutaneous vesicostomy.  What research I did led me to think that I could use the 51880, closure of cystostomy but one of the other coders does not think I can use that and it would have to be unlisted.  Any and all comments welcome!


----------

